# Aldi Apple and Mango Cider- should it look like this?



## bigdunlop (8/10/13)

Hi,

Ive had this going for 4 days now and im a bit concerned about the floaties in it. I used the yeast from the oztops kit. 
It smells fine should i just strain it with a stocking?
Or will it go to the bottom with refrigeration?


----------



## bigdunlop (9/10/13)

It hasn't settled with refrigeration. But I found the answer and it's the one i was hoping for 
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/54058-mango-juice-with-apple-juice/


----------



## elder_mathew (12/1/20)

bigdunlop said:


> It hasn't settled with refrigeration. But I found the answer and it's the one i was hoping for
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/54058-mango-juice-with-apple-juice/


Awesome stuff how did it turn out, do you have a recipe I can follow?


----------

